# NVIDIA GeForce 9600M vs RADEON HD 4570



## nottschick (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, I apologise in advance if this is the wrong place to post this, or if this is a completley stupid question but im not the most tech savvy person in the world! So I wondered if somebody here could please help me?

I recently purchased The Sims 3 and now need a laptop to play it on. I know that laptops are not reccomended for gaming but my mum wont let me load such a cpu draining game on to the family PC. Also, I'm a student who lives away from home and so needs something portable! 
With a budget of only about £600 I managed to find 2 suitable laptops, a Dell customised Studio 15 laptop and and an Acer Aspire. Both are fairly evenly matched on most features including price and memory but both have different graphics cards and I have no idea which is best for my needs!
The Dell comes with a NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS 512 MB and the Acer comes with a 512MB ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4570.

I will use the PC mainly as a gaming PC, to play games like The Sims 3. However, I study media production at university and also need a graphics card capable of handling video editing software. I'm not expecting amazing results with such a low budget, I realise that to get the best quality I'd have to extend my budget. I just want to know if anybody Can reccomend which out of these two graphics cards Nividia or Radeon will best suite my needs as stated above?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!ray:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

In theory the 9600 should be faster. Although laptop video cards can differ from their pc counterparts. If the two gpu's were pc gpu's the 9600 would definitely be better , but since it's in a laptop they can make the gpu however fast or slow they want , and use the "9600" aspect of the name to sell the laptop.


----------



## nottschick (Jun 7, 2009)

emosun said:


> In theory the 9600 should be faster. Although laptop video cards can differ from their pc counterparts. If the two gpu's were pc gpu's the 9600 would definitely be better , but since it's in a laptop they can make the gpu however fast or slow they want , and use the "9600" aspect of the name to sell the laptop.


Thankyou for the response! yeah I kinda figured that the Nividia sounded more impressive because it's a higher number...but I have no idea what the numbers after the graphics cards mean so I figured that was a stupid reason...
So far, Ive been told that they are pretty evenly matched in terms of low/medium end graphics cards so I guess it doesnt matter too much which one I get, I just dont want to make the wrong decision!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The number after the gpu's do not really specify the speed. The ati 4570 is actually newer then the nvidia 9600 , but not as fast. Ati's current gpu's are all 4000 series and nvidia's have rolled over from 9000's , back down to 100 and 200.


----------

